# Help filling Form 80 Question 46



## moonryder (Mar 14, 2013)

I am having tough time filling form 80. Question 46 asks to give addresses of all places where you have lived during the last 10 years. You must account for every month/year..

I have filled Q 45 with all details of my travels typically ranging from 1 day to 15 days for holiday work etc. Do I have to fill addresses of all these places in Q 46? Or only the country where I reside? Like own/rent a home, work etc?

Please help


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

moonryder said:


> I am having tough time filling form 80. Question 46 asks to give addresses of all places where you have lived during the last 10 years. You must account for every month/year..
> 
> I have filled Q 45 with all details of my travels typically ranging from 1 day to 15 days for holiday work etc. Do I have to fill addresses of all these places in Q 46? Or only the country where I reside? Like own/rent a home, work etc?
> 
> Please help


No, just where you've lived, not where you've stayed while on holiday or because of work.


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

You only need to state the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. Write if your permanent residential address has been changed in past 10 years. if it's more then one then write all of them with approx month/year details. Do not worry about the temporary stays. 

If you had been outside of your home country then you will have to declare the duration and location in question 46.


----------



## moonryder (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much. Simplifies things a lot..


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

moonryder said:


> Thank you so much. Simplifies things a lot..


It would be better if you could provide as much details as you can. If you dont remember or not sure, let the CO know about this.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

do they do PCC for each location you have stayed in ? If for example each location is in different states of india


----------



## tarunkdawar (Feb 16, 2014)

misguided said:


> do they do PCC for each location you have stayed in ? If for example each location is in different states of india


hey did you get any answer for that . I also stayed at different locations in India and gave thise addresses . how did it go with your form 80


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

tarunkdawar said:


> hey did you get any answer for that . I also stayed at different locations in India and gave thise addresses . how did it go with your form 80


One PCC mate irrespective of no of states you stay in.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

No need to give full addresses. Just an area/suburb name and city would be fine!


----------



## tarunkdawar (Feb 16, 2014)

Vijay24 said:


> No need to give full addresses. Just an area/suburb name and city would be fine!


I submitted my form 80 and i left Q 46 which is addresses in last 10 years blank by mistake . CO came back and said please re submit form 80 with Q46 answered. 

I stayed at pune , bangalore, Delhi in last 10 years so i gave full addresses and re submitted for 80 . Just checking with you guys if this Q does not create more paperwork and demand for more proofs .


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

tarunkdawar said:


> I submitted my form 80 and i left Q 46 which is addresses in last 10 years blank by mistake . CO came back and said please re submit form 80 with Q46 answered.
> 
> I stayed at pune , bangalore, Delhi in last 10 years so i gave full addresses and re submitted for 80 . Just checking with you guys if this Q does not create more paperwork and demand for more proofs .


Since you submitted again, that should not be a problem


----------

